# Okuma Epix 60 6.3:1 spin - thoughts????



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone has used the okuma epix series of reels??:
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=118

Im looking at a 60 size to match with a shimano backbone elite 8-10kg spin stick.

Any feed back would greatly appreciated.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yep i have the Epixor 30 on my Backbone Elite 2-4kg rod and love it! not that i have much experience or anything but it does the job for me... got me some pb's lately anyway hehe


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

G,day Grimo 82,

I use an epix 60 and have been for about 5 months now and I recon they are great for the price.

They come with a second alloy spool and from memory a bloody good warranty as well. Iv'e had no trouble at all with mine and the only service it gets is a quick rinse under the tap and a bit of inox sprayed onto the bits I can get to without pulling the whole thing apart.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I have owned an Okuma Epix 60 baitrunner for around 6 years. I tossed up between it and the Shimano BAitrunner 3500/4500 and decided on the Okuma for the extra washers and the smoothness I felt in the tackle shop when i bought it.

My first problem was that the shaft (where the reel joins the rod) snapped off when i was beach fishing.. oops  . the fact that it happened on the first day of a week long trip (without any replacement reel) didn't help matters. However on returning to Sydney the tackle shop sent it away and Okuma replaced it no problems. Apparently it was a slight fault in early models (not sure if thats still the case).

This reel hasnt seen much action in the last few years as its not all that smooth anymore (mind you its never been serviced) and the bail arm is very very tinny (in my opinion). i caught a few kings on it last year and the bail arm kept flipping up during the fight which annoyed me. The baitfeeder system is also not great as the small knob jams up and isnt that smooth. Again my lack of servicing probbaly has something to do with that.

Anyway - my 5 cents - if I was in the market again I'd go with the Shimano BR3500 - much better build quality, the waterproof drag is great and it will cop a hammering and keep on going (I also own a BR4500 so have been able to compare).

Hope that helps..


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

A friend of mine has one and loves it. I think they're a bit rough and ready. I had an ABU spinning reel in the past that I thought was better than the okuma's. I'm looking at a similar thing for my old man at the moment, but am hoping to import a Daiwa Freams KIX for about $150 instead.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I have Okuma V-system ( top of the range with 16 ball bearings.....get them for about $150 on E-bAY) in 1.5, 3.5 and 5.5. They are very smooth and well balance, but the winder arm has too much free play that gets worse with age and they tend to get water in the gear box when getting splashed on the kayak. So you will regularly need to strip them down and service them. Apart from that after 2 years of abuse and plenty of dunkings they still work and the drag is still very smooth.

Like everything you get what you pay for.


----------



## Luke308 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have an Epix 30 i purchased of ebay 3yrs ago.
Come to think of it, it was my first reel. Great reel, personally never had a fault nor a tangle with it .......thats until i took my little brother fishing with me! 
But thats another story.


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

I bought a Epix 20 bait runner pre-yak about 4 years ago when they were closer to $200
and its seen a fare bit of use, also used it for spinning for tailor but primerily live baiting/bait
fishing for flatties & bream.
Its been neglected from time to time & has been dunked in the salt once too yet its still going strong
and smooth ... as is the drag


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I was *jsut about* to buy an epix off a friend, until he loaned it to me for a day...he's a good mate but not a good businessman  and seriously apart from the awesome retrieve rate I hated it. Id rather just wind faster with a good reel. As a yak reel do you want to cast/spin cast/spin big metals all day? I think that reel is solely worth looking at for high speed off land.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

I feel obliged to jump to their defence - I have four, and love them all.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I wasn't trying to make the comment into a "okuma sux"post...it is disingenious to slate or rap an entire brand when a particular reel is the topic under discussion not the brand in general. I think the retrieve rate makes it a very niche product for high speed work thats all. For example it would be foolish to use for plastics and pointless for bait fishing.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I have one of the Okuma Epix 60's. Not the baitrunner style, but just the plain reel. I bought it to use as a high speed spin rod for slugs chasing Mackeral. Used it around Moreton Bay a bit, and never caught anything decent on it.. Mainly just undersize macks. It does get the slug back to you damn quick but!

On saturday I used it up here in Townsville, and I caught a 92cm Grey Mackeral on it. The reel did handle it, but it didn't feel 100%. The reel arm (The part that goes from the reel to the rod) flexed alot, and I was a little worried at a couple of stages in the fight. Other than that flex though, it is a nice reel. Still very smooth after about 2 years, and never been serviced (It's about to now)

In the end hoever, it pulled the fish in, and it tasted damn good! :lol:

Would I buy another one - No probably not. I think there are better quality reels out there that are a bit sturdier for the style of fishing I wanted it for
Will I replace it now - No. I will use it until/if it lets me down.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

colzinho said:


> For example it would be foolish to use for plastics and pointless for bait fishing.


i use it for plastics, lures and bait fishing and have no probs.... have caught a few pb's with it and extremely happy!

i'm sure theres better but i cant afford a $200 and above reel.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

crazyratwoman said:


> colzinho said:
> 
> 
> > For example it would be foolish to use for plastics and pointless for bait fishing.
> ...


you must have learn't to wind veeeery slowly then :wink: :lol: I would be pulling the plastics back along the surface.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Kerrie...yours is the epixor ...which is 5:0 ratio which is suitable for the fishing you do...i mean shit im sure ive seen you catch a few fish in my time :lol: ...got me scratching my head some days :shock: and i guess the advantages of living in gods country is that you can wind as sloooow as you want :lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

rofl :lol:

i dunno... a reels a reel... i bet we all could get pb's using a hand reel if we're in the right spot!


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Okuma Epix was a reel I used for flicking SP's at Flathead for 2 years and it caught it's fair share of fish - some nice ones in there too. Thought it was a great reel, and for the price it's cheaper than some of the other reels I looked at for softies. I think the Okuma is a great reel and will be looking to buy another one for fishing outside on my new yak.

I think I will have a serious look at the Epix 60 6.3:1 spin after the reviews here 8) 8)


----------

